# Native dog food



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Is anyone using this product?
I am looking at the Native 3 food.
UB


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I know a pro that feeds Native 2. Native 3 can be a bit rich for some.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I switched to Native about 6 months ago, 12 dogs doing great. Some get the #3, but almost all are now having to go on the #2 as they have put on too much weight and I'm feeding less than I did Pro Plan performance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

I just switched my 8 mo lab over to three weeks ago. So far I've been really happy with it. The transistion from his old food to Level 2 went really well


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

I put my dogs on it 4 months ago. All five are doing really well. Started with the level 2 then went to level 3, but like Kim said-watch the weight. My labs (all in the 70lb. range) train 3-4 days a week do well on 2-3 C. per day.


----------

